# Hybrid electric scooter



## Ugericeman (Aug 31, 2014)

I've got an old razor electric scooter with dead controller and batteries. I want to use my single cylinder 2 stroke 600w portable generator to power it in a hybrid electric configuration. My plan is to build a simple variac that will go from 0 to 4:1 through a bridge rectifier and cap bank directly to the DC motor. Does anyone have any info on how to build this variac and or where I might be able to buy one?


----------

